# horrible peruphasma stick molting incident



## Utopia93 (Nov 28, 2008)

my subadult female peruphasma hada horrible accident today. I found her at the floor of her cage, missing all her legs except her front leg. Her front leg and her antennae are stuck in her exuvia. shes still alive and seems fine and active (squirming and moving her jaws). I'm worried that I'll have to amputate her leg and antennae). Will she will even survive legless if I choose to handfeed her. WHAT SHOULD I DO???!!!!

I have amputated her and am currently handfeeding her. How often should I do this?


----------



## Utopia93 (Nov 28, 2008)

She was in so much pain... I took care of her


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 28, 2008)

On the rare occasion that this happens, I usually just pop the poor bug in the freezer to end its misery. Pretty neat phasmid though!


----------

